# Snow! By the inches!!



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 1, 2012)

Bridger Bowl and Big Sky only, but still a start.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/first-snow-minnesota-montana-north-dakota/81936


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like I picked a great week to move across country with a rental truck then. Damnit.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow 6-10!!


----------

